# [V]erkaufe DDR4-RAM (DDR4-2800) - 4x 4GB-Riegel



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2017)

Biete hier den Arbeitsspeicher meines erst Mitte letzten Jahres zusammengesetzten Komplett-Systems an.
*Corsair Vengeance LPX Black (DIMM CL16-18-18-36)*
Sind insgesamt 4x 4GB (= 16 GB gesamt), wie die Grafikkarte 1 1/3 Jahr alt (Kaufdatum 05.07.2016) und in einem optisch wie technisch tadellosem Zustand.
Rechnung kann für Garantiezwecke beigelegt werden.

Stammt natürlich auch aus gleichem Nichtraucher-Haushalt und wurde nie übertaktet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preisvorstellung meinerseits wären 175,-€ inkl. versichertem Versand. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2017)

Und die sind nun auch verkauft. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

